# My Q'nique quilter



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

My machine and frame has finely been delivered. I received the frame yesterday and the machine today. Now the "fun" begins. We will start putting it together tomorrow. We had our Thanksgiving today. 

The frame came in 3 boxes so that's gonna be the hard part.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Oh, I'm so excited for you. Please post pics when you get it assembled.... or half way through at least.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Will do.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Yea! Very excited for you!

I love long arm quilting, and now my husband is learning how to do it too.


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Congratulations!


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I started putting the frame together Sat. and some of the parts are missing. I called this morning the will be shipping out the replacement parts.


----------

